# magnesium deficiency???



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey guys,

ive been reading up about magnesium deficiency and here is a list of symptoms if you are magnesium deficient:

depression
anxiety
confusion
fatigue
insomnia
nervousness
heart palpitations

there are many more but i wrote these because i suffer from them.
i was just wondereing if something as simple as this could be causing all my problems???????
does anyone here take magnesium supplements and if so have they helped?????

thanks for reading guys

xxxxx


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

hee,

I used magnesium supplements for some time. I was 1,5 year back or something like that. I read some interesting info and did some research about the different sources magnesium, because not all magnesium is beneficial. I had quite some relief and had less anxiety, but it only worked for 1 weekend. Maybe it was just placebo. But why don't you give it a try, just do some research and look if it's beneficial for you.


----------

